# OMG, look what I found in the shelter



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

1217 SAM, Red retriever, female, 1 yr old, med hair
Added 01/30/2008​ 
Found this cutie in our Shelter, will be checking tomorrow or Monday, don't know if there open on Sunday and yes I will pull her .​










Peanut​

It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she is beautiful! looks so very very sweet!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, what a sweet precious face!!! My kids are constantly wondering how dogs end up in shelters and I wish I had better answers for them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Oh, what a sweet precious face!!! My kids are constantly wondering how dogs end up in shelters and I wish I had better answers for them.


Why do dogs end up in shelters? Usually because their humans are idiots! Sure, some are there for legitimate reasons (owner died, someone was found to be highly allergic, etc.), but mostly it's because the so-called adults either don't bother to train the dogs, get tired of taking care of them, or just can't be bothered. I worked in a humane society for 8 years, and heard all kinds of excuses.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is beautiful! I wonder what happened to her nose, it looks quite raw? She looks as if she is around the same age as Sasha, which is almost 9 mo. She still has that little bit of "puppy look" to her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just e-mailed the shelter to see if they can hold her for me to come in, hopefully I get an answer soon.











Peanut​

It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


1182 PIXIE, Blk.brn pit bull mix, female, 4 mos old, sh hair
Added 01/21/2008
1183 ADAM, Black lab mix, male, 1 yr old, long hair
Added 01/21/2008
1217 SAM, Red retriever, female, 1 yr old, med hair
Added 01/30/2008​


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> She is beautiful! I wonder what happened to her nose, it looks quite raw? She looks as if she is around the same age as Sasha, which is almost 9 mo. She still has that little bit of "puppy look" to her.


She is 1 year old, that's all I can find out about her:no:









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is so sweet looking and looks very scared. I hope you are able to pull her and get her a new home unless you plan on keeping her yourself. HINT HINT. How is Charlie today?


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awwww what a cutie!!!! Good luck breaking her out! =)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is so sweet looking and looks very scared. I hope you are able to pull her and get her a new home unless you plan on keeping her yourself. HINT HINT. How is Charlie today?


Charlie is about the same, no crying or whining but still needs help sometimes to go out side or to get up

That sweet face golden puppy it be hard to give up, but I will try my best









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Why do dogs end up in shelters? Usually because their humans are idiots! Sure, some are there for legitimate reasons (owner died, someone was found to be highly allergic, etc.), but mostly it's because the so-called adults either don't bother to train the dogs, get tired of taking care of them, or just can't be bothered. I worked in a humane society for 8 years, and heard all kinds of excuses.


Oh, I *know* all the answers, I just wish they were *better*. I have fostered many a stray, and that really baffles me as well. Don't people realize their dog is missing? Don't they check every shelter, pound, dog officer in their own and surrounding counties? I just don't get some people...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Oh, I *know* all the answers, I just wish they were *better*. I have fostered many a stray, and that really baffles me as well. Don't people realize their dog is missing? Don't they check every shelter, pound, dog officer in their own and surrounding counties? I just don't get some people...


If any of my dogs ever went missing, I'd be looking 24/7 for them. I guess some people just don't care: "It's only a dog" mentality. 

I'm thinking of getting back into fostering at some point in the future. Although I'm down to one dog now, she doesn't much care for other dogs, so the timing isn't good. But once Mila is gone, fostering might be the thing for a while until I decided to adopt another dog. I fostered a few goldens while I lived in Texas. It was hard to let them go, but I felt great for being able to help out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> If any of my dogs ever went missing, I'd be looking 24/7 for them. I guess some people just don't care: "It's only a dog" mentality.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting back into fostering at some point in the future. Although I'm down to one dog now, she doesn't much care for other dogs, so the timing isn't good. But once Mila is gone, fostering might be the thing for a while until I decided to adopt another dog. I fostered a few goldens while I lived in Texas. It was hard to let them go, but I felt great for being able to help out.


I'd go crazy if one of mine where missing, so would everyone else in this house, we love our dogs, there part of the family.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is a real cutie!

A couple of years ago we had 2 drop dead gorgeous, neutered, HW- dogs that were found wandering in a park one county over. Nobody ever claimed them. To me it is such an enigma! They found fantastic homes through our rescue.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Awww, don't try too hard to find her another home -- she belongs with you! Good luck to you, and to her ...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> Awww, don't try too hard to find her another home -- she belongs with you! Good luck to you, and to her ...


LOL, just hope I can pull her in time.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> If any of my dogs ever went missing, I'd be looking 24/7 for them. I guess some people just don't care: "It's only a dog" mentality.


Same here!!! In college I had a ferret who got out of our apartment because the gap between the door and the floor was apparently large enough for her to squeeze under. She didn't have a collar or nametag. I put up signs everywhere and cried for days. I couldn't concentrate on my classes. My roommate thought to call a local radio station and they announced it for us. Shortly thereafter the phone rang and it was a cop who had her in his house. A young girl had found her and just picked her up (this was in the days when ferrets were actually considered exotic and not legal as pets) and brought her to the police station. Our plea was on AM radio and the cop says he never listens to AM, but did for some reason that night. So we got her back!! She was skinny and pretty black and sooty (she was an albino) but I got my Dolly back!! Needless to say, ever since, I always checked door heights!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you going to keep her? Do you have a rescue you're pulling for? I'm glad she's getting out of there!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I hope you get her in time. She looks alot like my Brandy at that age. her coat was short for awhile, as she matured it got longer._


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck in getting her out of there. I am sure she will enjoy your home much better than a shelter.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I just want to say Bless you for helping her out! I too pray you can free her from the shelter. She is a Beauty! Keep us posted!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Are you going to keep her? Do you have a rescue you're pulling for? I'm glad she's getting out of there!


I'm in contact with Sholley, I wish I could keep her but right now there's now way










Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

A girl I work with seen her yesterday at the shelter and called me today to tell me about her. So she is still there. She said she is a very nice looking and sweet girl. They where not open today so tomorrow it is.









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww


----------



## Barbsrose (Jan 30, 2008)

*I saw a GR in our local SPCA*

Our local SPCA is being renovated. The picture they posted was of a GR being shipped off to Philly while the renovations were being done. It seems quite often, GR are given up. I thought that perhaps the local GR rescue might have seen the picture, too. It's unfortunate that I can't take another dog in. It always weighs heavily on my heart when I see pets being given up, etc.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Barbsrose said:


> Our local SPCA is being renovated. The picture they posted was of a GR being shipped off to Philly while the renovations were being done. It seems quite often, GR are given up. I thought that perhaps the local GR rescue might have seen the picture, too. It's unfortunate that I can't take another dog in. It always weighs heavily on my heart when I see pets being given up, etc.


Longest she is still there tomorrow, we have her placed 










Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Were you able to pull this sweetie ????? What's her status ??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, after two phone calls I went out there before they even opened at 9:00 am, because they told me how ever comes first gets her. So I talked to Sholley and was just gonna get her. Got to get her out of the cage and played with the sweetie for a while, She was the sweetest thing. When I went put to the front and told them I'm taking her, I got told that she was on hold she has an owner. Got kinda ticked because I called twice and they said she was available. Well this afternoon when I had my daughter call they said she was adopted. At least she's not in this horrible place anymore. Thanks Sholley




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad that she is out of there, too. She looked pretty young...less than a year. How did she look when you saw her in person? Sometimes you wonder about the people who work at the front desk in these shelters. Years ago, before I ever owned a golden, I called the local rescue and asked if there were any golden retriever puppies and the girl said, "yes, there is one". I went out there and it was actually a german shepard mix puppy!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'm glad that she is out of there, too. She looked pretty young...less than a year. How did she look when you saw her in person? Sometimes you wonder about the people who work at the front desk in these shelters. Years ago, before I ever owned a golden, I called the local rescue and asked if there were any golden retriever puppies and the girl said, "yes, there is one". I went out there and it was actually a german shepard mix puppy!!!


She looked really good, very friendly, she was giving me kisses like please get me out of here, no sign of any sickness.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she got adopted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Me too, but I'll be watching their website very closely, seems like the owners really didn't care too much to leave her there for 5 days It be the first place I check if mine where lost.




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------

